# Serbian defensive dog



## serbiendefancedog (Dec 17, 2012)

SERBIAN DEFENSIVE DOG

Serbian Defensive Dog is a dog breed, created in Romanija mountain, by interbreeding wolfs, Mastiff of Napoli, rotwiler, Tornjak of Bosnia, and American Stafford terrier. Interbreeding was concluded in 1991, and that is the year of founding The Serbian Defensive Dog race.
Each race, used in interbreeding of SDD, lived in Balkan sometime in the past. Celts lived in Balkan, so decision was made to interbreed American Stafford terrier (terrier - Irish national dog race), which is strong and brave dog. Romans lived in Balkan later. They brought their dogs. Rotwiller and Mastiff of Napoli are direct descendants of Roman dogs. Tornjak of Bosnia is traditional Serbian dog, and wolfs naturally coupled with them.
Serbian Defensive Dog is restored race of Serbian middle age country. There are old people in Serbia who will tell us stories about old national Serbian race, dogs called by their color, not by race name. Today, there is no much need for sheep-dogs, so these dogs are almost vanished. Nenad Gavrilovic did the selection and reconstruction of that Serbian race. He gave the name for the race: Serbian Defensive Dog (Srpski Odbrambeni Pas).
Serbian Defensive Dog is excellent property (and person) keeper. Also, SDD can be turned into an ideal home pet. SDD is very tough in battle. Great speed, size and weight are main attributes of an SDD. Trained, SDD is committed only to it's owner and it's territory, SDD is able to sacrifice it's life for owner. There is no need for special defense and attacking training. It's nature is very stable. These dogs are very brave and they act quickly. Puppies must be treated with lot of care. Force must not be used during training.
Serbian Defensive Dog is 70 - 75 cm tall, 50 - 70 kg heavy, usually black, yellow or gray. Hair is mid-long, solid with underhair, head is massive, and body is musculous.

Srpski odbrambeni pas prodaja

https://www.facebook.com/pages/SRPSKI-ODBRAMBENI-PAS-SOP/165799044437?ref=hl


----------



## Stanko (Aug 1, 2015)

GENERAL APPEARANCE: SDD is strong dog, neither chunky nor lightweight, with big bones. It is very functional dog. SDD is persistent who can take any wheather conditions. They are very brave.

CHARACTER: SDD is unsurpassed guardian of people and property and a good family dog. It has to be very loyal to his master and distrustful of strangers. His figure shows the extraordinary strength and high intelligence. His temper is stable and SDD makes decisions that are most apropriate in particular situation.

HEAD (GLAVA): Strong, broad between the ears, with a solid well defined stop, moderately long muzzle, very powerful and strong, never pointed, with very strong jaws. Nose black with relatively large openings. Fleshy lips but not too loose.

Teeth (ZUBI): Very strong, with a healthy teeth. The most desirable is a scissor bite.

Eyes (OČI): Medium size, dark or little lighter eye if it matches with the color of the coat.

Ears (UŠI): drooping, triangular, medium size, hanging close to the head.

NECK (VRAT): Moderately long, very muscular and powerful.

Back (LEĐA): Straight, right, slightly longer than the height of the dog, very powerful and strong.

Chest (GRUDNI KOŠ): Broad and deep, with well developed forechest and well sprung ribs. The chest should be broad.

Forelegs (PREDNJE NOGE): Straight and not too close together, leg bones are very strong.

Pawns (ŠAPE): Round, moderately large, tightly closed.

Hind legs (ZADNJE NOGE): Seen from behind the hind legs are straight and not placed too closely, thigh very powerful and strong.

HAIR : Very thick and protects the dog from all weather conditions of medium length, the undercoat should not come through the top coat.

Croup (Sapi): The medium length, not too downcast.

COLOR: Serbian defensive dog appears in several colors: black, yellow, gray, black and brindle, gray-brindle, honey color. Whiteness are allowed up to 30% on the head and feet. Sheath of the dog can not be with whiteness.

STOMACH: The stomach does not stand out, closing the bottom line of dog. Round and loose bellies are sign of inadequate nutrition.

Size: The size of the male is 25 inches to 29 inches and females 23 inches to 27 inches.

Elbow: The elbow is free in movement, it is not too tight and close to the body. Should provide long step.

Weight: Males from 121 pounds to 154 pounds, females from 88 pounds to 132 pounds.

Loins (PRSA): The loins are straight, strong and muscular.

DISADVANTAGES: whippety dogs, light weight, no power, under strong head, pointed muzzle, overshot and undershot bite, canines hitting the gums, ears erect, slightly muscular, short neck, narrow chest, sagged back, dewclaws on their feet, more than 30 % white, white on the back, too long and too short hair, timidity, different eyes.


----------



## Stanko (Aug 1, 2015)

On our website you can find many information about the breed.
http://www.srpskiodbrambenipas.net/en/


----------



## Stanko (Aug 1, 2015)

*Kennel of Serbian Defense Dog "FROM EMPEROR DUSAN"*





Serbian Defense Dog puppies Ris x Kruna 3,5 months old. The reaction to provocation!


----------



## Stanko (Aug 1, 2015)

*The Creation and The History*

*The Creation of The SDD Breed*

The creation of the Serbian Defense Dog began in the year of 1981, crossing wolves with shepherd dogs, known throughout the Balkans as Tornjak, which can be seen in the entire Balkan Peninsula: Greece, Romania, Bulgaria, Serbia, Bosnia, Croatia, Montenegro…. Those Wolf/Tornjak hybrid later has been breed with a Rottweiler. Second line of this breeding was crossing wolves with Neapolitan Mastiff. This mix was later crossbreed with the combination of "wolf-Tornjak-Rottweiler" … It should be noted that dogs from a combination of "wolf-Neopolitan Mastiff" was very aggressive for both animals and humans. It is very important to note that those breeding combinations were doubled up on. For example: father wolf mother Tornjak but also Tornjak father and mother wolf. Later, American Staffordshire terrier has been added in the breeding, and those four breeds of dogs (tornjak, Rottweiler, Neapolitan Mastiff and American Staffordshire terrier) plus wolf, are the genetic basis for the breed Serbian Defense Dog. In the Serbian Defense Dog there is about 5% wolf blood, 5% American Staffordshire terrier blood, and 30% of each Tornjak, Rottweiler and Neapolitan Mastiff. Of course it is not possible to calculate exactly, but this is an approximate ratio of participation of these breeds in the creation of the SDD. This program began in the year of 1981 and for 10 years there was about 100 dogs with fixed morphological and character features. Therefore the year of 1991 is taken as the year of creation of SDD breed.





*SDD In The History*

The idea wasn't to make a new dog breed, but to reconstruct one very old Serbian breed. Nowadays among Serbian nation there are some old men who can testify that we had our own original dogs, that we can call extinct breed of Serbian dogs, because they inherited uniformed breed features. The last dog of that kind on Romanija died in 1953, and on mountain Radan in 1960. Those were the dogs that got their names by the color of the hair on their birth. Data about these dogs were found in the mountains of middle Serbia, Bosnia and Herzegovina , our traditional livestock areas. Telling of people from these mountainous areas, who were shepherds and owners of those dogs until the Second World War, indicated that Serbian nation had a breed of their own, extinct under the certain circumstances. From the stories of old highlanders these dogs were something like today's Rottweiler, but they were of stronger constitution and taller on their legs. They were mostly in one color, but also some was brindle, black and tan, and some were colorful. In those times forests were full of wolves, and two dogs were capable to dispel a pack of 5-6 wolves, because every bite broke bones. Their jaws were strong as clamps and their strength and speed fascinating. After that breed became extinct, the only thing that was left was to reconstruct such dog breed, that was the direct offspring of the dog of old Nemanjici's empire.

During the reign of Emperor Dusan, but also long time before that, Serbs had their own breed, ''Serbian mastiff''. It is well known what were people migrations like at that time, and not only of people but also cattle, and different kinds of dogs. At the time when Serbia was empire and when its territory was much bigger only wealthy people and dukes (nobility) could have big dogs. They were proud on their angry dogs ''old Serbian mastiff dogs''. One of the proofs for this statement can be found in old Serbian traditional poem, "Death of Jugovici's mother", where there is a line saying "Nine angry lions barked"… How can a lion bark, how did a lion come to Serbia? Because of their look, strength and power, poet does not even call them dogs, but "angry lions". Proofs for the existence of old dog breed, "old Serbian mastiff" can be found in Serbian medieval churches. In The Church of the Holy Trinity in Sopocani Monastery http://www.kosovo.net/esopocani.html (Medieval Serbian Monastery) there is a fresco of "Christ's birth", and in one part of that composition is a shepherd with his herd (sheep and goats), and next to them lies a big dog of middle hair length, bright colors with the head that resembles Molossers type.

Historians say that this fresco comes from the year of 1265. Beside this image of the Molossers type of a dog on the territory of Serbia, it is worth mentioning artistic representation of a dog (figure-statue) in the portal between front part and the front dome in the Church of ascension of Jesus in the Decani monastery http://www.kosovo.net/edecani.html, built between 1327 and 1335. Dog is presented in the artistic way as attacking the man, showing bared teeth, very wide skull and short muzzle.
Also, in the Dusan's code (an advanced set of laws which regulated all aspects of life, set by emperor Dusan) you can indirectly find evidence of the existence of this strong dog that no one was restless about. One of statements of Dusan's code says that the "owner of an angry dog (if that dog makes some damage) can be punished (the sanction follows)… Of course the term "mad dog" is not related to disease, rabies, but the dangerous and aggressive dog. It is certain that the Beagle, hounds and greyhounds have not been considered as dangerous dogs, so that regulation mostly affected big Molossers dogs who were the keepers and protectors. Four breeds of dogs participated in the reconstruction of Serbian medieval dog.

Neapolitan Mastiff is an Italian breed, but its roots go deep into the past, in the era of Alexander the Great and the Roman Empire. It is generally known historical fact that the Romans ruled the Balkans for many years so their great fighting dogs certainly existed in the Balkans. Rottweiler is a German breed, but the blood comes from Alan, big dogs of ancient times, who were related to Molosser dogs. For these reasons, Neapolitan Mastiff and a Rottweiler were used for the creation of SDD. Before the Romans, Balkans was inhabited by the ancient Celts. Even today in the Serbian language we can find a large number of ancient Celtic words (linguists estimated more than 500 words that are identical in both written and spoken language as the ancient Celtic). The Celts had their dogs, a forerunner of today's terrier. Roots of Irish people come from Celts, and Kennel experts are well aware that the American Staffordshire Terrier originated from the Irish fight terriers who came with settlers from England, Scotland, Ireland and settled in a new continent - America, in 18th and 19th century. American Staffordshire Terrier participated in the creation of SDD primarily due to the outstanding health, excellent temperament, wide chest, perseverance and a strong constitution. Tornjak is embedded in breed since these dogs existed for centuries in the Balkans and because these dogs shared their destiny with the shepherds, protecting property and livestock. It is also well known that wolves and tornjak mated with each other which was normal in natural mountain environment. Therefore Mr. Gavrilovic used these breeds, having in mind that these breeds existed in Balkans several centuries ago. Serbian defense dog inherited from shepherd's dog instinct to protect the territory, property and livestock, from Mastiffoid the instinct to protect the man, the family, from Terriers persistence, flexibility, temperament, and from the wolf sharpened senses, reflexes, health…

Serbian defense dog incorporates all these characteristics and aspires to upstage many dog breeds known today.

For confirmation of these historical facts, about the origin of these breeds in Balkans and migration of population and their dogs protectors, may be used the book "The Serbian Defence Dog" by Rade Dakic-Kica, as well as "Balkan Cattle Dogs" (several authors) …


----------



## Stanko (Aug 1, 2015)

*Characteristics*

Serbian defense dog is very brave dog who could not be intimidated by man or any animals. SDD does not react to the gunshot, on the contrary it only increases their attention. SDD is unsurpassed guardian of person and property, ready to sacrifice his life for his master. In normal situations these dogs are very calm and stable. SDD always make right decisions and they assess the situation very well. SDD is very distrustful dog towards strangers and doesn't like making new relationships. These are dogs who evoke veneration with their appearance and will deter anyone from any bad intentions towards the homeowner or his territory. SDD is a dog who cannot be bribed and no one will be able to enter his territory until permission of the owner. SDD has proven to be an ideal family dog, with no problem with behaving in walks (on the street, in parks …), he is not a dog that causes trouble. It is very tolerant for the children in the owner's family, treats them protectively and will not allow any hostility towards them by strangers. In the case of provocation SDD will first react with a muffled growl that increases stronger and stronger, making blood in your veins to freeze, followed by powerful bark. If a stranger wouldn't pay attention to the warning signs, he would be attacked with strong force and power. The reaction of these dogs on a negative irritation is sharp and strong, and when a situation occurs that SDD has to act, he is never the first to withdraw from the conflict, regardless of whether it is a man or an animal. It should be noted that the SDD enter into a conflict not to kill but to win and protect the owner and his family, the territory entrusted to the care, and also themselves.

SDD is a very obedient dog, which executes all the commands being asked by the owner (the person who feeds him, take for a walk …), but also other family members (all of which are located in the same territory where the dog is). SDD is characterized by great flexibility in all weather conditions. They are very healthy, resilient and resistant to many diseases. They get sick very rarely and are not frequent guests at vet. It has not been registered that they have heart, kidney or bone problems, which are getting common characteristic of some other breeds. Females give birth to offspring without veterinary assistance, are very fertile, and have many puppies. The females are good mothers, very dedicated and protective, so the puppies cannot be seen without the presence of the owner and the female should be removed to another box.


----------



## Stanko (Aug 1, 2015)

*About The Creator of The SDD Breed*

Beautiful Romania, the mountain and the plateau in the eastern part of Republic of Srpska (Bosnia and Herzegovina) is home to one of the greatest minds of Serbian folks. Mister Nenad Gavrilovic, a herbalist, a healer and a great humanist was able to reestablish a perfect breed that disappeared from the area populated by Serbian people.

The idea that inspired Mr. Nenad Gavrilovic to follow the path of great Serbian ancestors and recover vast heritage, led him for ten years. That was the time he needed to do very important thing for his people, and all by himself. His journey was never an easy work, he had lots of ups and downs, but the crown of his success is the cultural and historical treasure that lives in his creation (Serbian Defense Dog).

Exploring cultural heritage and glorious history of the Serbian people, Mr. Nenad Gavrilovic decided to reconstruct the medieval Serbian mastiff .He invests his vast knowledge in the work on this breed, which runs from 1981 to 1991 and that's why the year of 1991 is the year when this breed was established.

All breeds that participated in the creation of Serbian Defense Dog (as Mr Nenad Gavrilovic called his breed) were offsprings from the breeds in the region inhabited by Serbs from last centuries. The amazing results were achived after he used the best studs and dams of this breeds (Neapolitan Mastiff, Rottweiler, American Staffordshire terrier, Bosnian Tornjak and Balkan Wolf).


----------



## Stanko (Aug 1, 2015)

From The Creator of The SDD Breed

Serbian defense dog (SDD) originated in the far history of Serbian people. At the end of the last ice age, Balkan, homeland of Serbian people, was settled by ancestors of today's Serbs-old Sorabs. That ancient people believed that everything that is good in the nature, comes from the sun light, and everything that is good in a human comes from the truth, justice and compassion. Moral glow in a human had to be in balance with the sun's light in the nature. Therefore, because of the balance of moral and cosmic signs they were named Sorabs (word ''so'' means - "the sun", and ''rabiti'' - "to do") which means - people made of sun. At that time Celts came from the east, and they called old Sorabs giants (giant on Celtic represents light, so they were "people of light"). Old Sorabs were world famous by their herds of black bulls that were fed on fresh fields of the Balkan. Maybe it will seem odd, why the people of light breed black bulls? That is because black color absorbs the sun rays in the best way and transforms it in warmth. All this leads us to the conclusion that ancient Sorabs knew the complete harmony of natural rules. Western people forgot the true meaning of black color claiming that it is the color of death and mourning, while in China, in the country where even today we have some ancient wisdom, black color is the color of happiness. At that time and in that natural environment, ancient Sorbs make the first breed of dogs that is progenitor of today's mastiff dogs and Molossian dogs (dog of ancient Sorabs). There was a practical need for such a powerful and fearless dog: at that time, Europe was inhabited with lions, tigers and other dangerous animals and predators making lot of damage to the herds, and people was in constant fear. Being unable to efficiently stand up against those vicious predators, ancient Sorabs used cave wolf to breed dogs that will be able to give them protection, and to defend the calf or the master from any beast. Out of respect and for the glory of ancient ancestors of Serbian people, who were the first civilization of moral in the world, I reconstructed a dog of Ancient Sorabs from the breeds in which there was still a gene of that dog and also from Balkan grey wolf that comes from cave wolf of ancient Sorabs. Later offspring of ancient Sorabs, Old Macedonians and Nemanjici's Serbs used these dogs in all their military campaigns. The most famous ancient Macedonian in history - Alexander the Great used to take those dogs in the battle against Persia. By the way, the last battle in which Nemanjici's Serbs used these dogs as military dogs is the battle on Kosovo. The strategy of Turkish army was that the camel riders break the first lines of Serbian knights and make a chaos. After that it would be easy for three time stronger Turkish army to butcher Serbian knights and to win with small losses. However, at that moment, Serbs under the command of brothers Jugovici released terrifying dogs of Sorabs (in traditional poems described as angry lions) on the Turkish camels. In the counter attack the duke Milos Obilic managed to approach to the sultan and killed him. In that decisive moment of the battle and history of Serbian people, the traitor Vuk Brankovic retreats from the battle field with heavy armored soldiers leaving tired Serbian knights to be overpowered by the greater in number Turkish army.

Certain modern historians and writers glorify the role of Vuk Brankovic and from the traitor make hero. They forge the history of Serbian people that was once famous and honorable. They exchange the truth for a lie, making hero from traitors and traitors from heroes, and gave away something that Serbian people got with great effort. Having all that in mind, I decided to renew one small part of Serbian history rejected by the ''great and wise'' who forgot their own glorious history, origin and honor to merge with the zeitgeist. I renewed one old breed from the swirls of our history, for all dog lovers in the world. Most of the today's Serbian kinological expert that in their imagination think that the sun rises in the west, hate even the name of Serbian defense dog, and not to talk about it's great characteristics: perfect form, hair resistant to all types of weather of our area and his noble psychological characteristics: devotion, courage and loyalty. I do not reproach those who criticized my work all these years, belittled and derogated it, because the freedom of speech and thought is guaranteed by the charter of the United Nations, and also with the oldest Sorab holy law-law of the freedom. Sometimes even the smallest difference in thinking can make a lot of confronted opinions. Today's direction in the world of kinology dedicates more attention to the form and not the essence, and I prefer when a dog has more heart, when it is the true defender of its herd and house. I wish all the best to all dog lovers of all breeders and mixed dogs and to all the kindhearted people that do not torture and abuse animals.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2015)

Stanko said:


> *Kennel of Serbian Defense Dog "FROM EMPEROR DUSAN"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hrm.... barrier frustration, how is this impressive? 
If this is all is needed to make a great "defense" dog, folks can just go to their local shelter, and select the dog who barks in the kennel....


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Stanko said:


> The reaction to provocation!


 What's this ^^^^ then, National wind a dog up day?

If you torment any dog in such a manner I'd expect most, if not all, to react in much the same way.


----------

